# Otos not eating the algae wafers



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought some Otos the other day, and bought some Hikari algae wafers to supplement their diet. However, they don't go anywhere near it. They are far more concerned with sucking on the glass and plants. Right now, there's plenty for them to eat as I have a bit of brown algae and some BBA (and maybe some green spot algae). But, I am concerned that they won't eat the wafers once I've got the algae causes under control and the algae diminishes.

My albino corys, on the other hand, LOVE the wafers. My SAE eats it too, when he can squeeze in to get a bite. Which brings me to another concern. The corys are all over that wafer, and even if the otos wanted to eat it, I don't think they'd be able to get to it without being run off. I've got 4 corys, 4 otos, and one SAE. Should I put two of the wafers in the tank so there's more to go around? Is it ok that the corys are eating this? They have a hard time finding the sinking pellets I put in there for them, and don't seem to like them anyway. Should I be feeding them something else? I have flake food, and freeze dried blood worms I can use. They don't seem to eat the bloodworms (the fish might be too small for these right now), but I think they do eat the flake food once it sinks. My concern though is that if I put all that in there, it's going to pollute my tank.

What should I do? If I just use two wafers and a little bit of flake food, will that be sufficient for the fish? The SAE eats the sinking pellets, but both the SAE and the corys eat the flake. (Well, the corys kind of eat the pellets too, but mostly they suck them in and then spit them right back out.)

Thanks,
Cat


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cat,

I'm sure the algae tastes better to them than the algae wafers. Mine eat the same algae wafers, but only after they have cleaned up the algae they like. GSA is tough, the ottos may not make much headway on it. If they start looking really skinny, try a wafer.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Try some blanched zucchini (green) squash. A thin slice will do. And as Roy said, they do prefer algae; especially brown algae.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

CatG, I have had great success with feeding my Otos both blanched zucchini and cucumbers. They love it. I found that once they ate most of the brown diatoms, then they started to notice the other things I was leaving for them. Try the veggies and once they realize it's food, they'll eat it.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will try the veggies when (if) they run out of algae.

Is it ok that the corys are eating this? I have cut back on their sinking pellets because they seem to only be eating the wafer. I didn't want to have too much excess food laying in the tank. However, since the otos and SAE aren't eating the wafer, should I go back to the pellets for the corys?

Thanks again,
Cat


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi CatG,

My corys love the Algae Wafers and my SAE go after them too.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe try breaking the wafer up into pieces and scattering it across the bottom - that way the cories will all go in different directions and there'll be room for the SAE and otos to nibble if they want to. I think the otos will eventually discover that the wafer is food when they get hungry. As others have said, they prefer the taste of live algae (kind of like how people prefer the taste of fresh-picked veggies to canned ones ), but if they can't get enough of that, they'll follow the lead of their tankmates and figure out that wafers taste okay, too.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'll try breaking it up, or maybe putting two in there if it looks like the otos and the SAE aren't getting enough to eat.

So, as far as the corys go, are these wafers enough to keep them healthy? They go at it so ravenously that I don't think they pay any attention to any other food I put in there. I'm still dropping in a couple of pellets, but I think the SAE goes after those.

Thanks again,
Cat


----------



## tindhe (Jun 7, 2010)

They are not keen to eat algae wafers as they need to eat the natural sea food,which is easily available to them when they are in open water and not in the acquarium.


----------



## tuffgong (May 21, 2010)

Feed your cories high quality flakes, shrimp pellets, frozen/live bloodworms, grindal worms, and sinking catfish wafers. They need protein in their diet to stay healthy. I feed mine flakes in the morning. I put them in the outlet stream of my HOB to help them sink. If they don't just spritz the surface with water and the flakes will sink. I feed them the sinking foods mainly at night which is when they are most active.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Once the Otos figure out that fresh or lightly cooked vegetables are food you can tuck a wafer into a slice of zucchini or whatever they like. Then they may learn that algae wafers are food. 

Yes, it is OK for Cories to eat Algae wafers. Read the ingredients. Most 'Algae' wafers are high protein, more fish and shellfish than algae.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses and suggestions!

And yes, the wafers I have list fish meal as the first ingredient, with krill on there too, somewhere down the list. So hopefully those will be ok.

Once the algae is under control, I will try the vegetable trick to see if I can get the otos to eat the wafers. Right now, they are too interested in the algae to pay any attention to anything else.

Thanks again!
Cat


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I avoid food that is fish meal and grains. 
I feed foods with whole fish, shellfish, algae and other things. 
The algae wafers I use are high in spirulina, other algae and vegetables with some fish and shellfish.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Diana,
Do you happen to have a brand you can recommend?

Thanks,
Cat


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Always feed your cories a good diet. They also will go crazy for shrimp pellets, also they love to eat worms!

Otos will eat the pellets, they're just brand new to your tank, give them time to adjust.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine prefer to eat algae than scrounge around for pellets and what not.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I have a variety of foods here, including freeze dried worms, sinking pellets, flake food, and the wafers. I may start adding a little bit of variety instead of feeding all of one kind. I did notice that the odd oto will come down to nibble on the wafers ocasionally. It's usually only one of them at a time, but I can't tell if it's always the same fish. I figure that if one is eating it, then the others will probably follow once the algae is gone (IF the algae goes away lol ).

Thanks so much!
Cat


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

congratulations your ottos survived the change from the petstore, you do know that most of them don't make it...i've had some problems with bring home ottos... but yeah mines hate wafers, i feed them blanched zucchini's (aka italian squash<---i saw this at the stores and i found out its the same thing) put them in a bowl with some water and microwave for like 15-25 seconds? depends on your microwave just so that it's a bit floppy and not hard fresh cuts. then wash out with cold water and then let them sink, shrimp, cories, etc. will love eating these although much won't be eaten if you only have 2-3 ottos or little amounts of other fish that eat it, mines was taken care of by dwarf crays and my rubber lipped pleco. ottos won't eat green spot algae...im just saying...it's too hard to get off, and ottos don't necessarily eat algae if that makes sense...they eat algae starters like places where algae is growing but you don't see it, well in simpler terms the base for algae, but yeah they'll eat brown algae. i hope im not confusing you.


----------

